# Dead Zone Bass Fishing



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Try keeping your ISO below 400. And the grainy will go away. Test this theory tomorrow. Once the sun is up go outside. Take 5 pictures of the same object using different ISO settings, and keeping the scale in the center. Look at each picture using NikonNX and you will see the difference. Also in NX it will allow you to see what your ISO setting was.

-Richard


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Try keeping your ISO below 400.  And the grainy will go away.  Test this theory tomorrow.  Once the sun is up go outside.  Take 5 pictures of the same object using different ISO settings, and keeping the scale in the center.  Look at each picture using NikonNX and you will see the difference.  Also in NX it will allow you to see what your ISO setting was.
> 
> -Richard


Will do, but I had it at 1600 because there wasn't much light. 
It was cloudy all day except for the very last minute.
And when the sun was out, the pictures came out the best....lol


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Good to see you and Bernard are tearing it up again. Next time don't forget to pick up the phone.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Good to see you and Bernard are tearing it up again. Next time don't forget to pick up the phone.



I figured you weren't dumb enough to fish with this weather like we were! 
lol
But for sure next time I'll know. lol


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

no doubt that those peas are having a real hard time with the cold snap  hopefully it will all be over soon before anymore lives are lost


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That cold weather vulnerability is exactly why the peacocks were stocked in south Florida canals. If they stay in deep water they'll survive if they're in the shallower areas and it gets cold.... that's that.

That sensitivity to cold is what mainly keeps them out of the 'Glades since sawgrass areas don't have those really deep canals like we do around Miami and just to the north. One of the big arguments against stocking exotic fish is that things get out of hand if you're not careful (look at the oscars [cichlids] that are everywhere in freshwater backcountry areas). The situation with the peas, although it hurts to see during a severe cold snap, is the main argument for them here...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

At least the spawn this year was thickkkkkkk. I've never seen so many small peas in my life.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad you guys found some fish! Sux about all the dead ones though.  I've been out 3 times myself since this cold began, looking for bass. Twice on fly and once on spinning. Hardly any fish seen, no dead so far, but only one strike on fly total. :'(


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice pics guys.


----------

